# AppleScript AppleEvents Click



## CathyGYM (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je cherche à utiliser la commande Applescript suivante :

click menu item i of menu j of menu bar k

où i, j et k sont des numéros

car j'ai cru comprendre que celle-ci permet de simuler un click de l'utilisateur sur un item du menu... mais j'ai du mal à comprendre la syntaxe correspondante avec les informations données dans la bibliothèque !

Alors j'ai deux questions, tout d'abord peut-on remplacer les numéros par les intitulés des menus ? ce qui serait plus clair.... J'ai essayé mais apparemment celà ne semble pas fonctionner, mais peut-être que je me trompe sur les ordres. Par exemple si on est dans le Finder, à quoi correspondent toutes ces commandes (2ème question) :
La ligne "Pomme, Finder, Fichier, Présentation, Aller, Fenêtre, Aide" correspond t-elle bien à la "menu bar 1"? et Menu correspond t-il bien à chacun des entêtes ?

Ou peut-être que je n'ai rien compris à cette commande... ce ne serait pas ma première erreur sur AS... ni ma dernière ! 
Quelqu'un a-t-il des informations plus claires que le help ? par exemple, toujours dans le finder, pour faire "Présentation, par colonnes"

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,



CathyGYM a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je cherche à utiliser la commande Applescript suivante :
> 
> click menu item i of menu j of menu bar k
> Alors j'ai deux questions, tout d'abord peut-on remplacer les numéros par les intitulés des menus ? ce qui serait plus clair....


Oui
	
	



```
tell application "System Events" to tell process "Finder"
	set frontmost to true
	click menu item "Par colonnes" of menu "Présentation" of menu bar item "Présentation" of menu bar 1
	(* ou par le raccourci clavier
	keystroke "3" using {command down, option down}
	*)
end tell
```
Le script  avec les noms des menus ne fonctionnera que pour un système localisé en français.




CathyGYM a dit:


> Par exemple si on est dans le Finder, à quoi correspondent toutes ces commandes (2ème question) :
> La ligne "Pomme, Finder, Fichier, Présentation, Aller, Fenêtre, Aide" correspond t-elle bien à la "menu bar 1"? et Menu correspond t-il bien à chacun des entêtes ?


Ce que je comprends est que ce sont les titres des menus de la barre des menus.



CathyGYM a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il des informations plus claires que le help ? par exemple, toujours dans le finder, pour faire "Présentation, par colonnes"


Vous avez toutes les commandes pour personnaliser la vue et les options d'une fenêtre du Finder sans utiliser  "*System Events*".

```
tell application "Finder" to tell front Finder window
	set current view to column view
end tell
```

Voici un autre exemple
	
	



```
tell application "Finder" to tell front Finder window
	set current view to column view
	tell its column view options
		set shows preview column to false -- décoches afficher les icones
		set text size to 16 -- modifie la taille du texte des noms des éléments
	end tell
end tell
```


----------



## CathyGYM (8 Décembre 2010)

Mac_Jac a dit:


> Vous avez toutes les commandes pour personnaliser la vue et les options d'une fenêtre du Finder sans utiliser  "*System Events*".
> 
> ```
> tell application "Finder" to tell front Finder window
> ...



Oui, j'avais pris comme exemple le Finder, mais c'est effectivement plus simple avec ces lignes. Le but était surtout de comprendre la syntaxe des termes click menu... et d'essayer ainsi de piloter des applications qui ne sont pas forcément prévues dans la bibliothèque AppleScript...
Apparement celà ne fonctionne pas pour toutes les applications...
Cependant j'ai essayé ton code, çà marche super !
Décidément, Mac_Jac est absolument incollable


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2010)

Information :
Pour un sous-menu, c'est en général comme ceci : *menu item "son nom" of menu "son nom"*

Voici un exemple  d'un élément du sous-menu "Éléments récents" du menu Pomme:

```
menu item "iTunes" of menu "Éléments récents" of menu item "Éléments récents" of menu "Apple" of menu bar item "Apple" of menu bar 1
```


----------

